# ENDED - OFFICIAL CONTEST: What's the BEST/WORST HERDING/LIVESTOCK KEEPING TIP You Have Received?



## Support

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED HERE*​
It's time for some reminiscing fellow BYH Members!

Remember the time when you were just starting your own flock/herd. You were so excited! You couldn't help but ask your family/friends for some tips on how to best take care of them, what's the best breed of goat or cow, etc. With good intentions, they give you all sorts of advise! Some of it good, while some were just downright absurd.

We know you've got lots of stories so let's all have some fun and make this an OFFICIAL BYH CONTEST!

Here's how to join:

·Open to all site members
·Members can submit as many entries as they wish
·Share the best / worst tip(s) that you have ever received and tell us the story of what happened when you followed that tip.

Submission Format:

BEST

(Example: Prepare a coop for the chickens, etc.)


WORST

(Example: Mix your newly bought chicken with your old ones.)


·Best and Worst tips must be separated in different posts.
·One tip per post only.
*Members can post as many entries as they want*


Two submissions (One for Best, One for Worst) with the most votes (likes) will be awarded a *FREE 6-Month BYH Golden Herd Membership*.

_About Golden Herd Benefits: GHM Title, Custom Titles, Access to private GHM Section, First Peek at new features, Create Polls, Additional Private Message Storage, Additional Image Storate_

We're looking forward to reading your stories! So what are you waiting for, share those tips now!

*And don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" in the bottom right of the posts with your favorite entries!*


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Okay, the best is: Let the chickens see each other without touching before letting them together.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

And the worst is: Study for Showmanship. (Showmanship definition: a test with your livestock on how you care for them and how much you know about them)


----------



## samssimonsays

The best is , "you know your animals best. Follow your gut on what you feel is right" It has never failed me


----------



## samssimonsays

The worst was, "When one humanizes their animals , that is the first step into financial and moral irresponsibility to our own human family."


----------



## Bunnylady

WORST

"You should turn all your rabbits loose, and let people pay you to come here and shoot them."

(5 very different breeds, some expensive, registered show rabbits)


----------



## norseofcourse

BEST

Don't name the ones you're going to eat!


----------



## promiseacres

Best: Accept all advice, but you only have use what you want.


----------



## promiseacres

Worst: Why don't you sell your horses and get a motorcycle ?


----------



## samssimonsays

Worst: You should just sell all your rabbits and get goats, you make more money in goats.


----------



## samssimonsays

Best: If you treat your animals well, they will reward you beyond your wildest imaginations.


----------



## samssimonsays

Best: It is about Quality, not quantity.


----------



## Baymule

WORST:
Aren't you too old to be riding horses?

(I was 54 and telling Sunday adult class about getting thrown off a horse and losing my glasses in the tall grass. Ha! I am now 60 and STILL RIDING.)


----------



## samssimonsays

Best: You never go wrong by doing right but if you think you're always right, you're wrong.


----------



## mirandaleecon

Worst: All you gotta do is give them sweet feed and they'll be fine. -the man who sold me 3 goats, one of whom was already on deaths door, RIP William H. Bonnie.


----------



## Chicken Girl

Worst: Own multiple roosters


----------



## Chicken Girl

Best: Do research about the animal before you get it


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Best Advice: Take your shoes off at the door, or you'll track chicken poop in the house.

(God bless my grandmother, she was my role model and inspired me to live a homestead life. This is one SIMPLE lesson she taught me at a young age, and it is very true. I have never forgotten it, and have taken my shoes off at the door all my life. Even at a time when I didn't have chickens, I would do it out of habit! I find myself telling my husband this all the time. What happens when he doesn't follow that advice? Just look at the floor- I've got some sweeping to do... )


----------



## Southern by choice

WORST:
This advice was given to my friend by her VET! 

_"The scours can't be coccidia because it's *not that time of year*- just give some pepto and antibiotic"
 _
BTW it was a 6 month old kid- my friend had the fecal tested somewhere else... loaded!


----------



## Southern by choice

BEST:

_"No animal is worth your life! Your safety comes FIRST!"_


----------



## Goat Whisperer

HomesteaderWife said:


> What happens when he doesn't follow that advice? Just look at the floor- I've got some sweeping to do... )



You mean *HE* has some sweeping to do


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Goat Whisperer said:


> You mean *HE* has some sweeping to do



Haha- most of the time he hasn't even noticed and has walked back outside by the time I catch it. But sometimes I see walking by and I scold him and say, "MISTER!" really loudly. Then I point to the floor and he scowls because he knows I am about to tell him to sweep that mess up.  I love my husband though, he is a hard worker. He just doesn't like to clean!


----------



## madcow

Best:  Never start something you don't want to do for the rest of your life!


----------



## butteryscotch

Best: don't let foxes eat your chickens


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Best: When in doubt, take it out.


----------



## Support

We got some really great entries here and we can't wait to award the winners for this contest!

BYH members can submit additional entries until Wednesday, November 18, then the submission of entries will be closed.

*And don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" in the bottom right of the posts with your favorite entries! Voting will be until Friday, November 20. *


----------



## bonbean01

Worst:  Just toss your livestock guardian puppy in with the sheep and let their instincts kick in.  You may lose some stock (excuse me...they are my babies) but it will pay off by the time she is 2 years old.

Best:  From Southern By Choice...not only advice about raising an LGD, but support too!  Thank you Southern


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Worst: Oh, your chicken may be making you and your mom freak out but he is fine, even though I haven't seen him yet

That chicken died a couple weeks later


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Best: Don't worry about attachment to the meat chickens, they won't really do anything after a couple weeks except eat, and maybe attack you when wanting food


----------



## Support

One day to go guys before we close down the submission of entries!

Make sure to vote for your favorite tips!


----------



## Support

You still have one day to vote for your favorite entries! Winners will be announced tomorrow!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Well???


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Poka_Doodle

How much longer?


----------



## Support

We will be announcing the winners in a while.. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle




----------



## Southern by choice

Support said:


> We will be announcing the winners in a while.. Stay tuned!!!



 4 hours later.....


----------



## animalmom

Oh the anticipation, oh the humanity, oh please end this suspense!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Support

Thank you everyone who entered! Here are our winners! 

Best Tip: @norseofcourse
http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...ping-tip-you-have-received.31811/#post-399360

Worst Tip: @Bunnylady
http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...ping-tip-you-have-received.31811/#post-399356

You both won a FREE 6-Month GHM!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations!


----------



## Baymule

Congrats to the winners!!!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job


----------



## Bunnylady

Why, thank you! 

I suppose I ought to thank the person responsible for that little gem, my (late) Father-in-Law.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats y'all!


----------



## norseofcourse

Gosh, thanks everyone


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## cathyjk

BEST:  

NEVER EVER turn your back on a ram or a boar!!


----------

